# **** running beginer



## runs with fire (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm looking to get into **** hunting with dogs, but I don't know where to start. the only equipment I've got is a 12ga and #4 buck. what equiptment is required to run ***** with the hounds?
also, what kind of dog would make a **** runner?


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

You want to run *****, get an off color.You want to tree ***** and empty trees, get a walker dog.In all serious, I would never use a shotgun to knock ***** out, and if i did, NEVER #4's!!.. lolYou're best bet is to get hooked up with someone local that hunts, and hunt with them and learn, and start picking up the essentials. It's definatly a hard hobby to just buy some stuff and start doing it.


----------



## scottmi (Jan 17, 2008)

All ya need is an english, a .22 and a maglight and you should be all set.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Like CJ stated it would be best if you could find some one local to start out with. Don't let them fool you any hound will show you emtpy trees if you hunt enough, I hunted with a guy that had such a fast dog it used to beat the **** to the tree 1 out of 3 times out. A 22 would be a better gun for ***** than a 12ga would be. For lights mags are fine, along with anykind of rechargable spot light for finding the ***** in the trees. To try and find a local hunter go to UKC.com and check to see if there is a **** club close to your area and go over and talk to some of the hunters there, most are real frendly and easy going. Good luck to you.


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

Go to a UKC Night Hunt, talk to a club officers and they will pair you up with a group for the evening. That's what I did 10 years ago. Unfortunately my Black & Tan has become senile due to old age. She eats, sleeps, lays in the sun, and gives you those blank nursing home stares. I did have a chance to work her alot as I live next to prime **** hunting vacant acreage.

There is a nice club out in the Lapeer area. They will be running for the next month, it is the best time of year to be out with the dogs. This is my favorite time of year to run.

There are a lot of junk dogs out there so it's better to save for an extra month or two, put down a deposit and wait for several months, and get a really nice bloodline than it is to feed an ugly dog that barks at empty trees, won't handle., is stupid etc. BS is thick, so when it comes to a puppy do your research and be selective. I always look to buy from a bloodline that does well on the bench as well as the field-dual champion. I really hate an ugly dog.

As for the gun, the most effective is a .22 LR with one of those laser scopes that projects a dot on the ****. One hot round to the head and the **** is dead before it hits the ground. Good luck.


----------



## runs with fire (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks. I picked up an old mosberg bolt action 22.lr(didn't know they made those) and a spotlight. I'm lookking for a good scope. I'm also checking out dog breeders. My grandpa used a 22lr, an axe, coleman lantern, and a red hound, but he's not into it anymore, says the furs aren't worth it nowdays.


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

I've got a tracking system I'd sell you cheap.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Well your Grandpa is correct the furs are not worth much any more. But hunting ***** with hounds is ALOT more than killing *****, Its more about getting out in the woods with some friends and hounds. I'm not sure where Dorr is but there is alot of good **** clubs out there, like I said get on the UKC.com site and find a night hunt close to your location. Again don't worry about the color of the hound you get there is good and bad in every breed of hound. 


Fish Eye, do you still hunt out of the Lapeer **** club? If you have been going there for the last 10 years I think I must know you or at least we have meet each other. I used to run a Blue tick out of Hillbilly blue bro and a Jet bread female. What is your black dog out of?


----------



## runs with fire (Mar 12, 2009)

Bjw. what kind of system do you have?


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

It's a F&L MN-10 with Johnson collars. I'm pretty close to you if you ever want to look at it.


----------



## runs with fire (Mar 12, 2009)

bjw, it souds good but I am a little too tight on the buck right now.


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

I understand.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

hey i have hunted with three local clubs one is in lapeer and is called michigan **** hunters association, very nice people own club property to run, also i have two hounds one is a treeing walker i adopted at three years old out of the michigan humane society and i dont give a crap about blood lines there nice for showing and breeding theres where they stop the treeing walker i adopted i trained sent to a **** camp for two months and ran with other dogs now hell run by himeself and very well , i also have a 9 month old bluetick coonhound who has very good breeding and is registered she will run and tree but i will be sending her off for traing as well, check the parents history get to kno are they a close hunter long distance hunter moderate how accurate trash at all ..... as for a tracking system they are not a necesity but they are nice i do not own one umm a .22 and a light if ur just starting DO NOT BUY A PUPPY go to forums.ukcdogs.com no www and buy a trained or almost ready hound as it takes alot of traing trust me im going through it now and anything else your more than welcome to e-mail me 
[email protected]
P.S. dog breeds are personal opinions and these are just my views


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

just remember, you get what you pay for. I wouldnt buy an older dog off any website. Training pups can be the best part and when you are successful it can be very satisfying, when you fail you have no one to blame but yourself. Take a pup that has desire and put them in good situations and they will make it and you can have fun doing it.


----------



## BEN STEWART (Jan 16, 2009)

Runs w fire where are u from?


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

man i love to shoot ****!


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

they can be fast sometimes though! I used to trap them all the time with my grandpa


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

I have some equipment to sell if interested.Tracker,dog box (small p-up),and a light.


----------

